# Cavs vs Bobcats - 7:30PM EST Jan 11th



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Charlotte Bobcats*

*Quick Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Friday, January 11th, 2007
7:30 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Bobcats*:*







PG – Raymond Felton







SG – Jeff Mcinnis







C – Emeka Okafor







SF – Jason Richardson







PF – Gerald Wallace​*
*NOTES:*
*



After suffering their first loss of 2008, LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers look to bounce back against a team they've never lost to at home.

The Cavaliers host the Charlotte Bobcats on Friday, looking to win their fifth straight at the Quicken Loans Arena.

Cleveland (18-18) had its four-game winning streak snapped Wednesday with a 90-81 loss to the Atlanta Hawks, suffering its first loss in the new year and dropping back to .500 for the season. The Cavaliers haven't been more than a game above .500 since Nov. 29 when they were 9-7.

"It doesn't really concern me," Cavaliers coach Mike Brown said of his team's record. "But when we lose ball games where we don't play well, that concerns me."

Brown's team shot just 36.4 percent from the field Wednesday. James, who scored 31 points and added 10 rebounds and six assists, had more points in the fourth quarter than any of his teammates scored for the entire game. James had 14 points in the final quarter while the only other Cavaliers to finish in double figures were Devin Brown with 12 points and Drew Gooden with 10 points and 11 rebounds.

Cleveland trailed by as many as 21 points.

"When you're down so many points sometimes, no matter how many plays you make, if the other team can make one play it's going to kill you," said James, who was 13-of-22 from the field with four 3-pointers.

The Cavs look to bounce back Friday at home, where they are 11-6 this season and have won four straight.

Cleveland may be without forward Anderson Varejao, who is listed as questionable due to a left knee bruise and left Achilles' strain. Varejao averages 7.5 points and 8.1 rebounds.

Charlotte (13-21) is 0-5 all-time in Quicken Loans Arena, but has won the last two meetings with Cleveland, including a 96-93 home win on Dec. 8. James, who is averaging 26.7 points in 11 career games against the Bobcats, did not play in that game because of a sprained left index finger. The Cavs had won nine of the previous 11 games against them.

The Bobcats are trying for a season-high third straight win Friday after knocking off streaking teams in each of their last two games. They ended a five-game winning streak by New Jersey with a 115-99 win on Tuesday before snapping the nine-game win streak of Eastern Conference-leading Boston 95-83 on Wednesday.

The two wins came after Charlotte had lost seven of its eight previous games.

Jason Richardson had 34 points and nine rebounds and Nazr Mohammed added 18 points and 10 rebounds off the bench Wednesday as Charlotte recorded just its second win in 13 road games. The Bobcats own the third-worst record in the East, but the win over the Celtics has given them confidence.

"I'm not surprised because we're a pretty good team," Richardson said. "It just doesn't show in our record."

Richardson was 14-of-22 from the floor in his second-best shooting effort of the season. He's averaging 20.0 points for the season, but 29.0 in the last seven games.

Gerald Wallace was held below 20 points for the first time in seven games when he scored 15 Wednesday, but he recorded his fourth double-double in the last five games with 10 rebounds.

Charlotte has not won three straight since a four-game winning streak Feb. 14-23.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## remy23

Nice to see AV warming up and moving around.


----------



## remy23

LeBron with the sweeping, running hook. I love it. I used that shot myself. =)


----------



## SamTheMan67

is hughes on roids again?


----------



## SamTheMan67

ah yes the usual 1-2 offensive foul/easy block from sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Richardson....


----------



## SamTheMan67

holy crap jrich


----------



## SamTheMan67

those are all contested shots too..


----------



## futuristxen

Jrich is unconscious right now. Put the bigger Lebron on him and see if we can cool him off. Or at least block his shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha really needs to stop predetermining his moves and try to read the defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

AV in


----------



## SamTheMan67

wallace is a sf.. drew cant guard him


----------



## SamTheMan67

hughes is on roids


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes looking good tonight

EDIT: Then he makes a stupid decision on the fastbreak - give it up to Lebron trailing

Bad call though


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is the best passer in the league


----------



## SamTheMan67

nice drive by gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

See Larry, watch Lebron = thats how you run a fast break 

Bobcats hitting everything early


----------



## SamTheMan67

suprised z could get up haha


----------



## SamTheMan67

please sign gibson to a 15 yr contract


----------



## SamTheMan67

Imagine if we had jrich instead of larry hughes how much better of a team we would be


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn larry broke his ankles


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How many shot attempts does Hughes have?

We are getting killed defensively early in this game


----------



## SamTheMan67

that was basket interference to start


----------



## SamTheMan67

hughes starting off good at least


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron with 6 assists already i wouldn't be suprised if he ended up with 13 or 14


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great hustle by Lebron

Jmac sighting...


----------



## SamTheMan67

when we dont have old slow players out there we actually play pretty quick. i could see us in an up and down game with gibson lebron and varejao as our core once the other players contracts run out


----------



## remy23

AV with a nice finish on that break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy is a game-changer


----------



## SamTheMan67

And 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Devin Brown really looks to push the ball and attack


----------



## SamTheMan67

orlando was so stupid for trading varejao to us.. at this point i think drew goodens loss wont even be felt. Varejaos game is so good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy dominating


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> orlando was so stupid for trading varejao to us.. at this point i think drew goodens loss wont even be felt. Varejaos game is so good


I'm still worried about resigning him


----------



## SamTheMan67

Andys worth the extension fegan wants.. I guess him holding out really has shown us how good he really is


----------



## SamTheMan67

I know he will be unrestricted with the deal but honestly we should offer him more money than anyone to keep him because god hes worth it


----------



## SamTheMan67

I seriously think andy can be a 15/12 type of guy with starters minutes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

As Andy plays better, Drew seems to play worse.


----------



## SamTheMan67

We need drew to play good so maybe we can grab bibby..


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lol z in slow mo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bobcats making a push


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmm Lebron lays down the facial


----------



## SamTheMan67

that dunk was mcnasty


----------



## remy23

Nice defensive play to end the half.


----------



## SamTheMan67

You know how much respect gerald w. a good defender has for lebron, He didn't even pump fake, he just looked up and gerald wallace went for his fake gave him space and allowed that pass to z


----------



## futuristxen

Andy dominated. Lebron looking like he's setting up for a triple double tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Typical 3rd qtr by the Cavs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think Lebron aggravated his hand injury


----------



## SamTheMan67

why are we so ****ty outta timeouts


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol no one can lay it up


----------



## SamTheMan67

Put On Boston Foreplay/take It Easy And We Score!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bobcats are tough


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebrons pissed he has 3 stupid turnovers this quarter you can tell hes pissed


----------



## SamTheMan67

rofl Z with the left hand how the heck did that go in


----------



## SamTheMan67

hahaha what a ****ing block


----------



## SamTheMan67

Whats with gerald wallace becoming ray allen?


----------



## futuristxen

What was Felton thinking on that play hahaha


----------



## SamTheMan67

Why dont we just start gibson and varejao..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> Why dont we just start gibson and varejao..


Hughes and Drew would start pouting and tanking even worse


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why does it seem like we're always losing going into the 4th qtr, every damn game is such a struggle for us


----------



## SamTheMan67

Ho0w the **** was that in the act of passing???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need LBJ to save us again in the 4th..


----------



## SamTheMan67

we go from being up 7 to being down 9 .. outscored by 16..


----------



## futuristxen

Bobcats have been shooting it this quarter. Fortunately we kept the deficit down. It's Lebron time now.


----------



## SamTheMan67

we always suck in the 3rd always good in the 4th


----------



## futuristxen

Bobcats timeout to kill the Cavs Mo. Bring Lebron back out of the timeout, and make them regret having called it.


----------



## SamTheMan67

gooden...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Thank God Boobie...


----------



## SamTheMan67

god gibson is good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bobcats playing some good defense..


----------



## SamTheMan67

i hate hate hate when lebron is unselfish sometimes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Smells like a loss coming


----------



## SamTheMan67

god damnit lebron


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Smells like a loss coming


You saw Hughes come in for Jones too, huh?


----------



## futuristxen

Hughes and Gooden in the fourth playing?
Why? Why not go with our usual fourth quarter team?


----------



## SamTheMan67

To hughes defense he has been playing way better than devin brown . goodens playing terrible though


----------



## futuristxen

SamTheMan67 said:


> To hughes defense he has been playing way better than devin brown . goodens playing terrible though


But since when has Mike Brown gone with the hot hand? And he came in for Damon not Devin.


----------



## SamTheMan67

somethings wrong with bron


----------



## SamTheMan67

he got pushed should be a flagrant


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If we can get over the hump and snatch the lead back, the Bobcats might choke 

Just need to string together a couple more stops


----------



## futuristxen

So Lebron isn't going to shoot today, huh?


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebron with the defense and the layup


----------



## SamTheMan67

this is a must win game we CANNOT lose this.


----------



## futuristxen

SamTheMan67 said:


> somethings wrong with bron


I think he's just being a pud. He got a bunch of assists early, so that made him ease off and think he could get his teammates involved tonight. Hopefully that last bucket though symbolizes a return to form.


----------



## SamTheMan67

What A Block


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron Sick Disgusting


----------



## SamTheMan67

That was a ****ing AMAZING block


----------



## remy23

Move on LeBron!


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebron!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> So Lebron isn't going to shoot today, huh?


Think Lebron heard you :biggrin:


----------



## SamTheMan67

wtf clutch!!


----------



## futuristxen

Ha. One of? How about THE best. Who can do this night in and night out? He roofed Muhammad on that block.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron is some kind of Superman.


----------



## SamTheMan67

what a highlight reel for sportscenter if we win this game. the block, the poster, the 3 wow


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron has power forward numbers tonight.


----------



## remy23

Larry with a big shot.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Larry!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need a basket here


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** i wish that went down


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron went for the jugular. Now they gotta win it with defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

THATS gotta be a foul!!!

Great defense by LBJ


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yess Lebron!!


----------



## remy23

Why didn't they call that trip for LeBron? No frickin' respect. None.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron needs to be on NBA defensive team this year.


----------



## SamTheMan67

TERRIBLE call!!


----------



## futuristxen

If that was DWade or Kobe they'd be shooting free throws as a flagrant foul.


----------



## remy23

LBJ wins the tap. You stepped up son. You stepped up.


----------



## futuristxen

Why is mohammad jumping?


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow amazing vertical


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ain't nobody gonna outjump LEBRON JAMES! Amazing play down the stretch by LBJ


----------



## futuristxen

He Won The Tap!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

why was nazr jumping he wasnt even involved? could anyone jump?? if so thats amazing lebron wanted one over z


----------



## futuristxen

This is ridiculous. He is doing everything


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WOW, that was NASTY by Raymond Felton. 

Prob should have fouled there


----------



## SamTheMan67

****.


----------



## Brandname

****


----------



## futuristxen

Stop The Ball!


----------



## SamTheMan67

hasnt made an open look all night and he makes a running 3 god damn


----------



## Basel

Crazy ending.


----------



## Brandname

You can't catch and shoot with .3. You need .4.


----------



## SamTheMan67

i guess lebron figured he hasnt reached his average points for the night so he has to take it to OT


----------



## Brandname

Again, the Cavs have no idea how to play defense on a final play like that. Everyone should have been beyond the 3 point line making it difficult to anyone to get off a shot. jeez.


----------



## futuristxen

At least Larry didn't foul Felton to boot.


----------



## futuristxen

Would have run a backscreen on Lebron's man and gone over the top for the touchdown. Who is going to get to it before Lebron, y'know?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

For some reason, I'm not confident about our overtime chances.

Thank God Larry made both FT's


----------



## SamTheMan67

Thats the same way we lost that utah game too


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> For some reason, I'm not confident about our overtime chances.
> 
> Thank God Larry made both FT's


I feel fairly comfortable with Lebron in these situations anymore. Dude just has that fire.


----------



## SamTheMan67

larrys playing good .. thank god


----------



## Brandname

Leave it to Drew to screw things up. Why is he in again?


----------



## SamTheMan67

WOW drew how could you **** that up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron should be on the all defensive team NO QUESTIONS ASKED


----------



## futuristxen

Where do you want it next time Drew?


----------



## Brandname

Larry is ALWAYS going to shoot on the fastbreak. What a loser.


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn larry was open with that fake


----------



## futuristxen

Bron's been off on the free throw line tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Get Gooden out of here!


----------



## Brandname

Drew screws up again.


----------



## SamTheMan67

goodens freaking terrible


----------



## futuristxen

Drew you suck.


----------



## Brandname

Gooden is killing me out there.


----------



## Brandname

Gooden is TERRIBLE at guarding Wallace. He leaves the baseline open for him EVERY TIME. ugh


----------



## SamTheMan67

gooden.. misses and fouls


----------



## SamTheMan67

goodens out!!


----------



## futuristxen

Z is coming in for Drew. Smart move by Brown. Don't know who Z will guard though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing body control by LBJ


----------



## SamTheMan67

WOW almost an and1.. he had 5 seconds on the shot clock and he made it to the rim with time to spare..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need a score here BADLY


----------



## SamTheMan67

couldnt play any better d..


----------



## remy23

Damon made it! Never lost confidence.


----------



## Brandname

Dj!


----------



## futuristxen

Boobie!


----------



## SamTheMan67

damon!!


----------



## futuristxen

Damon wasn't gonna miss twice!


----------



## SamTheMan67

hell ya lebron this is time!!


----------



## futuristxen

We need to keep better track of Carrol!


----------



## SamTheMan67

what a freaking amazing game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Really need a score here

ISO for Lebron at the top and spread it with shooters


----------



## futuristxen

This would be a heartbreaking loss. We've invested a lot of energy in winning it.


----------



## Brandname

blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well at least Lebron shot it. Not the best look but he was fighting the clock


----------



## SamTheMan67

I hate not having the final shot..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I bet they isolate against DJ defensively if he's still out there


----------



## Brandname

I think we really could have used Z's tap-ins there.


----------



## futuristxen

AGH! Thought we had it!


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron barely missed that damn.


----------



## futuristxen

I think we'll get the ball back.


----------



## Brandname

Double OT


----------



## SamTheMan67

varejao great defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow we can't afford to lose this one now. 2 OT at HOME you gotta pull these out


----------



## futuristxen

Double-OT!

We don't play tomorrow do we?


----------



## SamTheMan67

I wish i was at the q tonight what an amazing game to watch


----------



## Brandname

Charlotte's showing a lot of heart. Gotta give them credit. They were once a young team that would give up in a lot of these situations. Now they're becoming a force.


----------



## Basel

Man, this is one hell of a game. Definitely glad I'm watching.


----------



## Basel

Crazy 3 from LeBron right there...wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is GOD


----------



## Brandname

Holy LEBRON!


----------



## SamTheMan67

WHAT a 3!!


----------



## futuristxen

Lbj From The Parking Lot


----------



## SamTheMan67

that was a set shot 3 .. 30ft at least


----------



## Brandname

Lebron from Shaker Heights!


----------



## SamTheMan67

what an amazing statistical night (aside from TO's and fts)


----------



## remy23

LBJ again!


----------



## SamTheMan67

clutch clutch clutch clutch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bobcats wilting to LEBRON JAMES 

He is just too good


----------



## futuristxen

We are running the same set and play everytime down haha


----------



## remy23

Damon Jones!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow please don't trade DJ.

He really understands how to play


----------



## futuristxen

Looked like he got hit on his shooting arm


----------



## Basel

I think this game is now over.


----------



## SamTheMan67

damon 3 $$$$!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

****ing money players, this team lives for the clutch!!


----------



## Brandname

Maybe Mike Brown is coming back around with Damon?

Maybe it was the 20000 performances in a row from Hughes and Sasha of 2-14 FG.


----------



## futuristxen

Why don't we play DJ more? He finally gets his shot back, and we want to sit him and trade him? Poppycock.

It's too bad tonight's game wasn't on ESPN. This is another game in the Lebron for Best player in the L file.


----------



## SamTheMan67

I love varejao he will throwdown on anyone he doesnt take ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's a weak call


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron needs to seal this with a dunk or a big shot


----------



## futuristxen

Looks like Felton hurt his ankle


----------



## futuristxen

Does Lebron have 19 rebounds now?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Another game where we play like trash and come back and win late

Dangerous way to live


----------



## SamTheMan67

what a game by bron..


----------



## Brandname

Career high 19 rebounds by Bron.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Another game where we play like trash and come back and win late
> 
> Dangerous way to live


I thought neither team played well. We were real sloppy with the ball, Lebron missed a bunch of FT's. At least Hughes wasn't that bad tonight: although that one fast break layup he tried to pull off looked like really stupid: he really doesn't have any lift anymore.

What was really baffling was why was Gooden seeing all those minutes playing D against Wallace? Wallace just ate him up and then on the other Gooden was AWFUL on offense. He had stone hands tonight and couldn't finish. A lot of our TO's came when guys found Gooden open and he let the ball get away. Ugly game for Gooden

I wish we would just let Lebron play PG and have him in attack mode all game instead of just the 4th. In the fourth he tends to just go instead of waiting for a pick and roll or the double team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Charlotte might be a better team than they look on paper...playing a back to back after the double OT game with us and they are down to the wire with the Pistons. 

They could have easily won the game in the 4th but just like they did against us, they don't execute down the stretch. Just like Portland though once they figure it out, they will be a good team.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Charlotte might be a better team than they look on paper...playing a back to back after the double OT game with us and they are down to the wire with the Pistons.
> 
> They could have easily won the game in the 4th but just like they did against us, they don't execute down the stretch. Just like Portland though once they figure it out, they will be a good team.


I had Charlotte pegged for a playoff spot this year which looks like a bad prediction so far. I'm dissappointed in Okafur in particular, I thought he could be an All-Star calibre player but he just hasn't put it together yet


----------

